# Is Orochimaru a Bijuu?



## btangonan (Dec 14, 2006)

First off, I'm sorry if this topic has been discussed and resolved, but I can't find it any searches.  Also, the title should say "Is Orochimaru a jinchuuriki?"

I just finished reading the Legend of the Tailed Beast thread posted by Dyroness (Paul the SK) and it occurred to me that Orochimaru is the possibly the jinchuuriki that houses the eight-tailed snake bijuu, Yamato.  

If this is true, then is it possible that the primary reason Orochimaru left the Akatsuki is because they wanted to collect Yamato from him?


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Dec 14, 2006)

No..........


----------



## btangonan (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for elaborating, Wiki.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 14, 2006)

[Order]_DGray-man_-_11


----------



## Norvu (Dec 14, 2006)

~1#Wikipedia~ said:


> No..........



...qft...


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 14, 2006)

There is nothing to state that Orochimaru is a Jinchuuriki... he merely uses snake techniques, that's all.


----------



## nif (Dec 14, 2006)

Grrblt said:


> [Order]_DGray-man_-_11


All your so called "counter-arguments" are based on a fanfic and therefore fail. Try to find any reliable source about a 3tail holding a samehada, there is none, it's a fanfic.




~1#Wikipedia~ said:


> No..........



it's supposed to be a wiki article?

*Orochimaru is a bijuu*

*Hint 1*: Morino Hibiki (about orochimaru): "_he didn't look a human, it was frightening, frightening as hell_"
*Hint 2*: Yakushi Kabuto (about kyuubi vs orochimaru): "_It 's not a fight between 2 shinobis but between two monsters_"

*Evidence 1*: We actually see a gigantic snake coming out of Orochimaru when he body transfers.


*Evidence 2*:





> Hachimata (八股　hachimata) is a dragon in Chinese mythology and Japanese mythology. In the ancient Japanese scripture Kojiki, Hachimata has eyes as red as sour sauce, which is crimson to bright red. It has eight heads and tails, with many trees and vines growing among them. Hachi is eight, and mata is tail or thigh in Japanese, hence the name Hachimata — Eight-tail, and not Eight-Head. This is probably meant to differentiate it from Orochi, who is a snake with eight heads. Hachimata is usually confused with Orochi and sometimes people will mistakenly call Hachimata Orochi, as both have eight heads and eight tails.




Too many evidences, why are you blind my friends whyyyy????


----------



## btangonan (Dec 14, 2006)

Grrblt said:


> [Order]_DGray-man_-_11



Thanks for putting me in the right thread, Grrblt.  Can a mediator delete this thread now?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 14, 2006)

no, we will now if he was. I mean, a former member with a bijuu in his belly, c'mon.

he would be dead by now.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 14, 2006)

its makes sense thought we his pale looking ass.


----------



## Azurite (Dec 14, 2006)

Why would he be a Bijuu?


----------



## Hamaru (Dec 14, 2006)

He could be... It would make a interesting twist to why he left aka (besides Itachi)


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 14, 2006)

nif said:


> Too many evidences, why are you blind my friends whyyyy????



the rest of Akatsuki has also tons of references to the legend of bijuu and they aren't jinchuurikis

See Kisame, Hidan and Kakuzu. And those are the only ones i can remember now who has lots of coincidences with bijuus


----------



## btangonan (Dec 14, 2006)

Borat Sagdiyev said:


> no, we will now if he was. I mean, a former member with a bijuu in his belly, c'mon.
> 
> he would be dead by now.



That's assuming that collecting bijuu was part of Akatsuki's plan from the beginning.  It's possible that Orochimaru left Akatsuki _because _they conceived of a plan to start gathering bijuu and he felt his life was in danger. 

I suppose we'll know the truth when the Akatsuki reach the 8-tailed bijuu.


----------



## Hibino (Dec 14, 2006)

Say say say No he is not! Hoooooooooo!


----------

